# Contribute without Github



## Siriö Astarot (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Accomplish a little contribution of graphic interface, change of esthetics in images and icons, but I do not have an account at Mantis and Github, who can I send my archives to come under review, approved and possibly included?

My cordial greetings.

PD: Development in Visual Studio 2015 Community


----------



## Sapiens (Mar 19, 2016)

Making an account on Github seems like the obvious solution here.  Your forum account is used for Mantis so you've already got one of those.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 19, 2016)

The best way to submit code is via Github pull request. In this day and age, a Github account is pretty important to have if you want to contribute to open source projects. I recommend you make a Github account, for the project, make your changes, then submit the pull request so it can be properly reviewed.


----------



## Siriö Astarot (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you, i signin Github and Pull Request now.


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 20, 2016)

I think something with the pull request went a bit wrong. It includes a ton of commits but I cannot see your changes actually, might be the website though. You might want to remove/close this pull request and create a new one like this:

First make a backup of the files you changed. OBSBasicSettings.ui and your images.
Maybe use Github for Windows to do the following

Clone OBS-Studio to your PC so you are on the latest commit.
Now add the files you backed up earlier to this OBS-Studio folder
In the Github for Windows App it will show you the changed files and you can enter a commit message then commit
Now you can click on Pull Request and you can add the description of your first pull request
Do not worry. Github is a bit complicated sometimes, at least for me. I had to read the github help page a lot!


----------



## Siriö Astarot (Mar 20, 2016)

It is a shit shack, it makes me the head hurt, nobody can learn to use this since he gives a lot of turns, I send out the file and make it you.


----------

